# Lowrance X... oder Humminbird 7..



## Thomas1976 (16. November 2009)

Hallo, 

will mir nun doch mal ein etwas besseres Echolot zulegen.

Nun stellt sich mir die Frage was für eins...

Ich benutze das Echolot nur an Baggerseen bis 30m Tiefe, möchte damit den Bodengrund gut erkennen (Beschaffenheit etc.) und wenn möglich auch Fische erkennen (ich weiss braucht Übung und ist schwer).

Ich schwanke zwischen folgenden Echoloten
(beim jeweils besseren Modell stellt sich mir halt die Frage ob es mir an einem Baggersee wirklich was bringt was den höheren Preis rechtfertigt).

Lowrance X125 bzw 135 

Humminbird 718 bzw 728

Nun halt die Frage welches ist besser und lohnt sich das jeweils höhere Gerät für meinen Einsatzzweck (werde nie ans Meer gehen damit).

Wäre für Ratschläge und Meinungen sehr danbar.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## MHRT (16. November 2009)

*AW: Lowrance X... oder Humminbird 7..*

Ist halt wie bei allem so ein wenig ne Glaubensfrage.

Ich angel auch an Baggerseen, Stauseen und Flüssen. Dafür ist das Humminbird 798 wie geschaffen dafür. Ein brilliantes Display und einfache Menüführung. Außerdem wird das 798 mit einer viel besseren Antenne geliefert. Kostet beim Lowrance extra.
Zudem besteht die Möglichkeit das 798 nochmals Updaten zu lassen auf SwitchFire und Down Imaging.







Hier siehst du zwei Fische auf dem Echolot....


----------



## McRip (16. November 2009)

*AW: Lowrance X... oder Humminbird 7..*

Was hat der Text mit der Frage zu tun? Als Antwort kann man das ja nicht bezeichnen...

Also die genannten Geräte von Lowrance sind alt, ziemlich alt und werden durch entsprechend neue Geräte ersetzt (HDS Serie, nur in Farbe und entsprechend teuer). Die genannten Geräte von Humminbird gibt es sogar schon mit dem neuen Switchfire. Ergo Äpfel und Birnen. Wenn Du s/w aus Kostengründen willst, dann bleibt im Moment nur Humminbird.


----------



## klostermann (16. November 2009)

*AW: Lowrance X... oder Humminbird 7..*

Hallo Thomas,

würde dir das 728 von Humminbird empfehlen es ist ein sehr gutes Echolot. Schaue mal bei Echolotzentrum da wird auch das Update für Switch Fire beschrieben.
Gruß

Klostermann


----------



## Hoppes (17. November 2009)

*AW: Lowrance X... oder Humminbird 7..*

Was macht denn das Switch Fire genau?
Kann jemand seine Erfahrungen schildern?

Ich hab ein 718er und mir gestern mal die neue Firmware draufgeladen. Im Menü erscheint nun Switchfire. Es gibt 2 Einstellungen, einmal max und andere hab ich vergessen, clear oder so!? Habs noch nicht auf dem Wasser probiert, aber mich würde vorab einfach interessieren was es genau macht.

Ansonsten kann ich das 718er nur empfehlen. Wollte mir eigentlich ein X-125 kaufen, dies war aber nicht lieferbar. Also hab ich das 718er genommen. Die Bedienung ist sehr einfach und auch out-of-the-box im Automatikmodus erscheint es mir sehr nützlich. Habe jetzt nicht soo viele Echolote gesehen, aber es gefällt mir sehr gut. Nutze es für den selben Anwendungszweck.
Ein Manko was mich etwas stört: Die Kabel sind sehr locker gesteckt. Wenn man daran etwas wackelt schaltet sich das Echolot schonmal aus. Dies hätte besser gelöst werden können meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## Echolotzentrum (17. November 2009)

*AW: Lowrance X... oder Humminbird 7..*



Hoppes schrieb:


> Ein Manko was mich etwas stört: Die Kabel sind sehr locker gesteckt. Wenn man daran etwas wackelt schaltet sich das Echolot schonmal aus. Dies hätte besser gelöst werden können meiner Meinung nach.



Hallo,

hast du denn den Metallbügel hinter den Fuß gesteckt? Denn nur wenn der dran ist, wackelt da nichts mehr. Und auch nur damit ist das Ding wirklich dicht.

Zum Thema Switchfire: Kutter & Küste Neueste Ausgabe mit großem Bericht darüber.

Thomas Schlageter


----------



## Toni_1962 (17. November 2009)

*AW: Lowrance X... oder Humminbird 7..*

Ich habe das

Lowrance X 135 

Bin sehr zufrieden und es reicht auch völlig aus.

Wüßte jetzt nicht, was neuere Technik wirklich an praktischem Nutzen bringen würde.


----------



## Hoppes (17. November 2009)

*AW: Lowrance X... oder Humminbird 7..*



Echolotzentrum schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hast du denn den Metallbügel hinter den Fuß gesteckt? Denn nur wenn der dran ist, wackelt da nichts mehr. Und auch nur damit ist das Ding wirklich dicht.
> 
> ...



Wenn man keine Ahnung hat...:q Ich nehm dann alles zurück und behaupte das Gegenteil. Hatte nichtmal das vordere Teil dran, hatte nur die Kabel eingesteckt. Anleitung lesen oder Schlageter fragen 
Hält also bombenfest. Keine Mängel mehr. Bin 100% zufrieden.

Kutter&Küste werde ich mir besorgen oder spätestens am WE Switchfire live testen!

Danke!


----------



## Thomas1976 (18. November 2009)

*AW: Lowrance X... oder Humminbird 7..*

Vielen Dank für die schnellen und guten Antworten.

Ich denke mal ich tendiere auf jeden Fall zu einem Humminbird.

Nun stehe ich nur noch vor der Entscheidung zwischen dem 718 und dem 728.

Nach genauerem Vergleichen bleibt für mich eigentlich der einzige Unterscheid in der höheren Wattzahl des 728.

Ich weiss das mehr Watt auf jeden Fall mehr bringt und ich will auch nicht am falschen Ende sparen und am Ende zweimal kaufen.

Aber es stellt sich mir halt die Frage ob mir die 1600 Watt mehr für meine Zwecke wirklich merklich helfen (wie oben geschrieben wirklich nur am Baggersee) oder ob dieses an Mehrwatt nur für Norwegen usw. von Bedeutung wäre.
Also sprich kurz gefasst würde ich durch dieses mehr an Watt wirklich eine Veränderung/klare Verbesserung für meinen Einsatzzweck bemerken?

Gruss Thomas


----------



## Ossipeter (18. November 2009)

*AW: Lowrance X... oder Humminbird 7..*

Je mehr Leistung, um so genauer die Darstellung.


----------



## McRip (18. November 2009)

*AW: Lowrance X... oder Humminbird 7..*

Ich korrigiere mal etwas:
Das 728 hat neben einer höheren Leistung vor allem ein genauer auflösendes Display, was für mich entscheidend wäre. Ich finde Auflösung wichtiger als Power, wobei Auflösung ab einem gewissen Punkt natürlich Power nicht ersetzen kann. Deshalb ist es nicht ganz korrekt wenn man sagt, je mehr Power desto genauer die Darstellung, weil es vom Display abhängt. Viel Power und ein matschiges Display sind eine schlechte Kombination, aber der Markt bereinigt sich ja zum Glück von selbst.

Für den genannten Einsatzzweck reicht ein 718. Ob es ein 728 sein kann? Warum nicht, falls es doch mal auf tieferes Wasser geht sind Leistungsreserven vorhanden. Vom besseren Display profitierste überall. Ob es den Aufpreis wert ist, muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.

Die Frage, die alles beantwortet ist ganz einfach: willst du QuadraBeam oder reicht DualBeam? QuadraBeam macht imho am 718er null Sinn. Wenn Du also QuadraBeam willst, kommste um das 728er nicht drumrum. Reicht DualBeam, dann reicht für den genannten Einsatzzweck auch das 718er. Reicht DualBeam aber etwas mehr Reserven für den Urlaub und bessere Darstellung sowie die Option auf QuadraBeam wären auch ganz nett, dann das 728er mit DualBeam Geber. 

Edith sagt: Wobei ich bei einer Entscheidung für das 728 grundsätzlich QudraBeam nehmen würde.


----------



## Thomas1976 (18. November 2009)

*AW: Lowrance X... oder Humminbird 7..*

Danke für die Antworten.

Vielleicht ist diese Frage die sich mir dann stellt ja dumm aber ich stelle sie mir trotzdem.

Bei den ersten Antworten war ja dabei das die Lowrance Geräte eine ältere Technik haben, ja aber was kann die neue Technik von Humminbird mehr?
Klar das Update auf Switchfire aber das konnten ja noch nicht viele testen.

Denn wenn ich dann die Geräte nach den letzten Antworten vergleiche wäre ein X-135 ja besser als ein 718er da es eine bessere Auflösung und mehr Watt hat!?

Oder holt dann einfach die neuere Technik der Humminbird Geräte diesen Abstand ein?

Weil kostentechnisch ist das X-135 ja mit dem 718er vergleichbar.


----------



## McRip (18. November 2009)

*AW: Lowrance X... oder Humminbird 7..*

Mit dem 728er liegt Humminbird doch um Längen vorne!?


----------



## Thomas1976 (18. November 2009)

*AW: Lowrance X... oder Humminbird 7..*

Ja mit dem 728 liegt es vorne.

Wenn ich allerdings z.B. deinem Rat folge und für mich entscheide das ein 718 für meinen Zweck reicht, wie du es ja in deinem vorherigen Thread geschrieben hast, da ich nie in tiefere Gewässer mit dem Echolot gehen werde dann vergleiche ich das 718 mit dem X-135 da die beiden preislich etwa gleich sind aber das X-135 auf den ersten Blick mehr Leistung hat.

Das 728 liegt preislich auch um über 100€ vorne.


----------



## Toni_1962 (18. November 2009)

*AW: Lowrance X... oder Humminbird 7..*

Mach doch keine solche Wissenschaft draus #h

... beide werden sich nichts gegenseitig schenken ...

Wie gesagt, ich bin mit meinem zufrieden.

Also nimm das, das du am günstigsten mit dem Zubehör, das du brauchst (da kommt ja  noch etwas zusammen) , bekommst!


----------



## McRip (18. November 2009)

*AW: Lowrance X... oder Humminbird 7..*

Ich hab keine Ahnung was die alten Geräte von Lowrance real noch kosten, aber das Humminbird 718 portabel gibs für 389€. Ich hätte gedacht, dass Lowrance noch immer deutlich teurer ist.


----------



## Thomas1976 (18. November 2009)

*AW: Lowrance X... oder Humminbird 7..*

:c^^ ich verstehe es das ich vielleicht manche nerve mit meinen Fragen oder es für übertrieben halten, aber ich finde es halt doch eine menge Geld und habe schon einmal für ein "Billiggerät" unnötig Geld ausgegeben und will dies kein 2tes mal machen.

Und vielleicht hilft ja auch noch anderen mal wirklich (so weit es über Meinungen hier geht) mal abzuchecken welches Gerät wo am besten ist.

Ich habe einfach nur noch 2 Grundfragen die ich für mich noch nicht geklärt habe und die auch nicht erläutert wurden.

1. Der Unterschied zischen dem 718 und dem 728, werde ich es in meinem Einsatzbereich so merken das ich sage oha mit dem 718 erkenne ich was es ist und mit dem 728 erkenne ich es noch einfacher. Oder sage ich mit dem 718 hm was könnte das sein und mit dem 728 erkenne ich es dann.
Sprich ist es eine wirklich Verbesserung oder nur eine schönere Darstellung in Tiefen bis 30 Meter.

2. Wenn das 718 reicht und ich es dann mit dem X-135, das preislich gleich ist vergleiche, dann hat das X-135 viel mehr Leistung und die bessere Auflösung. 
Also wäre das X-135 das bessere Gerät!?

Sorry wenn ich hier manche Nerve aber diese Fragen sehe ich halt als noch nicht beantwortet. 

Ich will mich halt nur neutral gut informieren und das ist über Echolote sehr schwierig.

Bei jedem ...Handy oder anderem Elektroartikel kann man sich
tausende neutrale Tests oder ähnliches anschauen und die kosten nicht mal die Hälfte nur bei Echoloten ist das halt leider nicht möglich. Darum meine Fragen.

@Rip: Das X-135 wurde im Preis gesenkt und ist nun etwa preislich gleich mit dem 718


----------



## kochtopfangler66 (18. November 2009)

*AW: Lowrance X... oder Humminbird 7..*

Hallo 

Konnte heute leider erst bei meinen Humm. 718 mit QB
und der neuen Switchfire testen.
Bin im ersten moment enttäuscht davon ,man hat nur zwei 
Möglichkeiten Modus max  oder Modus löschen. Bei Modus 
ausschalten hat mann das normale Bild , das Bild ist nomal
wie vorher .Bei Modus max hatte ich nur schwarzen Grieß
auf den Bildschirm. Muste die Funktion wieder ausschalten,
damit man überhaupt was sieht.


----------



## Echolotzentrum (18. November 2009)

*AW: Lowrance X... oder Humminbird 7..*

Das ist das totale Gegenteil von meiner Erfahrung. Man müsste jetzt die Einstellungen kennen, aber normal ist das nicht.
Hab ich das upgedated? Weil ich dann eigentlich die richtigen Einstellungen gemacht habe. Vielleicht war die Empfindlichkeit zu hoch?

Thomas Schlageter


----------



## Eismann (18. November 2009)

*AW: Lowrance X... oder Humminbird 7..*

Hallo Thomas1976! 

Du stehst vor einer schwierigen Entscheidung. Ich stand bis vor kurzem wie Du vor der Frage, welches Echolot ich mir zulegen soll, habe mich nach reiflicher Überrlegung für das 728 entschieden. Zuerst einmal: Alle von Dir anvisierten Echolo sind gute Echolote. Das 718 ist sicher auch ein gutes Gerät, die Unterschiede des 728 sind die bessere Bildschirmauflösung und die höhere Sendeleistung. Hieraus resultiert eine bessere Auflösung und Trennschärfe einzelner Echos. Ich denke, für Deinen Einsatzzweck wäre das 718er ausreichend, Du musst abwägen, ob das "mehr" an Signalqualität Dir den Aufpreis wert ist. Zusätzlich zum Lowrance-Gerät hättest Du in jedem Fall eine niederfrequente Geberfrequenz, was den Einsatzgebiet zusätzlich erweitert (Tiefen>50m). 

Ich habe mich darüber hinaus für einen Quadrabeam-Geber entschieden. Wenn es um eine "Fischfinder-Funktion" geht m.E. absolut sinnvoll. Bedenke: bei 10m Wassertiefe hast Du mit dem 200kHz-Geber einen kleinen Sendekegel mit funktionell ca. 2m Durchmesser. Hiermit ist eine Fischortung lediglich direkt unter dem Boot möglich, mit Quadrabeam immerhin 2x10m.

Zu den Lowrance-Echolten kann ich nichts sagen, da ich mich recht schnell auf Humminbird "eingeschossen" hatte. Für mich war in der Summe das 728 das beste Allround-Gerät, mit dem sowohl ein Angeln in flachen Gewässern als auch ein Norwegen-Trip realisierbar wären. Da ich vorhabe, das Gerät über Jahre zu nutzen, habe ich die Mehrkosten gegenüber dem 718 gerne in Kauf genommen.

Gruß,

Eismann


----------



## kochtopfangler66 (19. November 2009)

*AW: Lowrance X... oder Humminbird 7..*

Hallo
Besitze ein Humminbird 718 mit Qauadrabeam.
Habe das Echolot im Echolotzentrum zum updaten gehabt und 
an der Einstellung nichts geändert .Das ,,normale" Bild ist ok.
In der Switchfire Einstellung ( Modus löschen ).Bei Modus Max
habe ich dann schwarzen Griess auf den Schirm.Man kann
dann kaum was erkennen.
Zu der Quadrabeam Funktion :Nach edlichen Telefonaten mit
dem Echolotzentrum und dem Einschicken des Echos mit Geber
zur Überprüfung wo mir dann gesagt wurde das alles i.O.ist,kann ich mit der Quadrabeam Funktion bei Angeln gar nichts anfangen wenn das Bild für Quadrabeam so ist. Nutze die Funktion auch nicht mehr.Es Funktioniert vieleicht beim 728 oder 778.Keine Ahnung !!!!
Hatte damals die Wahl zwischen einen X135 und einen 718 mit
QB.Es war warscheinlich die verkehrte Wahl. Das 718 ist ein 
gutes Echolot das will ich ja nicht in Frage stellen,aber mit den 
zwei Funktionen kann ich leider nichts anfangen.


----------



## Eismann (19. November 2009)

*AW: Lowrance X... oder Humminbird 7..*

Hallo Kochtopfangler!

Entweder Dein Geber funktioniert nicht richtig (scheint aber ja schon geprüft worden zu sein) oder Deine Einstellungen stimmen nicht. Habe auch Quadrabeam (728) und es funktioniert gut. Was siehst Du denn genau auf dem geteilten Bildschirm? Hast Du die 455kHz Sensibilität geprüft? Im Menü ein extra Punkt. 

Ad switchfire: Die Probleme die Du beschreibst klingen doch nach einer falschen Einstellung am Gerät, vor allem wenn der 200kHz Geber funktioniert.  

Gruß,

Eismann


----------



## McRip (19. November 2009)

*AW: Lowrance X... oder Humminbird 7..*

Wie schon weiter oben geschrieben ist die Kombination des 718 mit QB in meinen Augen aufgrund der geringen Auflösung des Display vollkommen sinnfrei. 

Die Probleme mit Switchfire sind aber natürlich davon unabhängig.


----------



## kochtopfangler66 (19. November 2009)

*AW: Lowrance X... oder Humminbird 7..*

Hallo Mc Rip und Eismann

Bei der Switchfire Einstellung hast du nur zwei Einstellungen.
1.)  Modus Max
2)   Modus löschen
Was anderes kannst du da nicht Einstellen.Habe ausserdem
die Einstellung von Th.Schlageter nach den updaten so übernommen.
Mc Rip wird wohl mit den Quadra recht haben. Auf dem Bildschirm
für das Q.B. ist ja oben der 200khz Bildschirm und unten drunter
die  linke und die rechte Seite des Q.B. Wenn der 200khz jetzt eine Steile Kante anzeigt,darf der Quadra unten nicht zwei gleiche Bilder unten anzeigen.Hatte wie gesagt das Gerät bei 
TH.Schlageter zur Überprüfung.
                              Gruss kochtopfangler     PS  Empfindlichkeit ist auf 13


----------



## Eismann (19. November 2009)

*AW: Lowrance X... oder Humminbird 7..*

Hallo Kochtopfangler!

Die von Dir beschriebene "Problematik" der auf beiden Seiten gleichen Bodentiefe ist mir bei meinem Gerät auch aufgefallen. Habe mit Herrn S. darüber gesprochen. Dieser sagte mir, dass das völlig normal sei aufgrund folgender Überlegung: Das Gerät mittelt aus dem bei Quadrabeam breiten Sendekegel (2x45°) die Tiefe. Je breiter der Sendekegel, umso geringer fallen Tiefenunterschiede bei der Darstellung aus. Es geht bei den Seitenstrahlen vielmehr darum, Echosignale oberhalb des Bodens zu orten-->Fische:vik:. Hierbei macht dann ein breiter Sendekegel wieder Sinn. 

Korrigiert mich einer, falls ich das falsch verstanden habe? Falls ja, muss ich mein Echolot umtauschen, denn dann funktioniert meins auch nicht.

Gruß Eismann


----------



## Thomas1976 (20. November 2009)

*AW: Lowrance X... oder Humminbird 7..*

Genau aus diesem Grund den Kochtopfangler geschrieben hat will ich mich halt genau informieren und nicht aus dem Bauch heraus entscheiden.

Denn ich würde jetzt vielleicht auch vor der Wahl zwischen einem X-135 und einem 718 mit QB stehen.

Und wie schon geschrieben von den reinen Zahlen her bietet das X-135 mehr Leistung als das 718 zum annähernd gleichen Preis.

Wäre super wenn ihr das Ende vom Lied sprich ob QB beim 718 überhaupt Sinn macht und obs auch wirklich beim 728 funzt hier reinschreiben könntet.


----------



## Marius (20. November 2009)

*AW: Lowrance X... oder Humminbird 7..*

Ist es denn unbedingt notwendig ein Gerät wie das x135 in Baggerseen mit bis zu 30m Tiefe einzusetzten? NEIN.

Dir würde bei Deinen Bedingungen ein x125 definitiv reichen. Mit die 2400W Leistung kannst Du problemlos den Bodengrund erreichen.


----------



## kochtopfangler66 (20. November 2009)

*AW: Lowrance X... oder Humminbird 7..*

Hallo 

Zum Thema Quadrabeam möchte ich dazu noch mal sagen,das ich dann wohl eine falsche Vorstellung davon habe.Wenn man 
zum ersten mal die Beschreibung für den Quadra liest,sollte mann
ja annehmen das ich bei 10m Wassertiefe ich laut der Beschreibung 10m nach links und 10m nach rechts ,, sehen "
kann ( 2 mal 45° ).Jch will ja Struktur und Kanten sehen.Normal müste mir der QB wenn zum Beispiel auf der linken Seite bei 5m
ein ,, Loch " ist oder eine steile Kante kommt, das ja anzeigen.Das ist eigendlich meine vorstellung des QB. Bei der Animation auf dem Echo
hast du ja auch nie gleiche Bilder auf der linken und rechten Seite.Wenn er das nicht macht dann 
ist die Funktion für mich nutzlos.Oder was denkt ihr darüber.

                        Gruss Kochtopfangler


----------



## Eismann (20. November 2009)

*AW: Lowrance X... oder Humminbird 7..*

@Kochtopfangler: Nutzlos um Kanten zu "sehen" ja, letzlich wird aus dem großen Sendekegel eine Tiefe gemittelt. Zum finden von Echoreflexionen im Sendekegel (Fische?!) aber durchaus geeignet, immerhin "scannt" man einen großen Bereich nach Fischen ab. Das sollte doch auch mit dem 718 passabel funktionieren, oder?

Vielleicht kann sich das Echolotzentrum auch zu der hier angefachten Diskussion äußern?

@Marius: Bezüglich Tiefenmessung und Bodenhärte stimmen Deine Ausführungen sicher, aber was ist mit der Signaltrennung in 30 Metern Tiefe (z.B. Fische am Boden)? Ich denke hier macht die hohe Sendeleistung durchaus Sinn, oder? Oder weisst Du, ob die Sendeleistung bei diesen Tiefen vom Gerät automatisch runterreguliert wird?

Gruß,

Eismann


----------



## McRip (20. November 2009)

*AW: Lowrance X... oder Humminbird 7..*



Thomas1976 schrieb:


> Genau aus diesem Grund den Kochtopfangler geschrieben hat will ich mich halt genau informieren und nicht aus dem Bauch heraus entscheiden.
> 
> Denn ich würde jetzt vielleicht auch vor der Wahl zwischen einem X-135 und einem 718 mit QB stehen.
> 
> ...



Hallo,
das 718 und das X-135 kann man nicht wirklich miteinander vergleichen, dass sind 2-3 unterschiedliche Level. Das 718 müsste man mit dem X-96 vergleichen. Das X-125 hat (in der 7er Reihe) keinen direkten Gegenspieler bei Humminbird. Das X-135 so gesehen auch nicht, weil es gegen das 728 wegen dem Display und wo sogar QB möglich ist nicht ran kommt.

718 + DB = Niveau unter X-125/135 auf X-96 Niveau (aber Switchfire)
718 + QB = sinnfrei siehe oben mein Posting
728 + QB = perfekt, wenn Du es brauchst (Fischortung links rechts zum Fläche absuchen)
728 + DB = DIE Lösung die jedes X-96/125/135 von Lowrance in den Schatten stellt

X125 ist besser als 718, aber schlechter als 728
X135 ist besser als 718, aber schlechter als 728

Letztlich eine Frage des Geldes. Mit dem 728 machst Du nichts falsch, alle anderen Geräte sind ein Kompromiss.


----------



## kochtopfangler66 (20. November 2009)

*AW: Lowrance X... oder Humminbird 7..*

Hallo Eismann
Überlege mal,wie groß die Fläche ist bei 10m Wassertiefe die
,,abgesucht ,, wird.Da brauche ich ja viel Phantasie wenn man
da sagen will ,wo da Fische sind. Man muß warscheinlich
auch daran glauben. Ich will ja keine Fische sehen.
Ich brauche nur die Kanten und Tiefen links und recht.


                             Gruß Kochtopfangler


----------



## McRip (20. November 2009)

*AW: Lowrance X... oder Humminbird 7..*



Eismann schrieb:


> @Kochtopfangler: Nutzlos um Kanten zu "sehen" ja, letzlich wird aus dem großen Sendekegel eine Tiefe gemittelt. Zum finden von Echoreflexionen im Sendekegel (Fische?!) aber durchaus geeignet, immerhin "scannt" man einen großen Bereich nach Fischen ab. Das sollte doch auch mit dem 718 passabel funktionieren, oder?



Technisch funktionieren schon, aber das je Seite auf grob gesagt 160*160 Pixel vernünftig darstellen? Selbst mein Handy hat mehr Auflösung... Und nebenbei bemerkt fehlen dann ja auch beim DB 160 Pixel in der Vertikalen. Die Kombination aus 718 und QB halte ich, wie schon weiter oben geschrieben, für sinnfrei. Ich lasse mich gerne vom Gegenteil überzeugen, aber bisher kenne ich keinen den diese Kombination überzeugt hat. Wer QB will, sollte nicht am falschen Ende sparen.


----------



## kochtopfangler66 (20. November 2009)

*AW: Lowrance X... oder Humminbird 7..*

Ich habe das Echo schon 6 Monate.Zum Anfang waren die 
Diskusionen mit dem Quadra noch gar nicht.Im Nachhinein ist man schlauer.

                   Gruß kochtopfangler


----------



## Eismann (20. November 2009)

*AW: Lowrance X... oder Humminbird 7..*

Ich sach jetzt mal: Hier ist der Fachmann gefragt. 
Also Butter bei die Fische: 

1. Ist die Auflösung des 718 für eine sinnvolle Nutzung von QB zu schlecht?

2. Zeigt Quadrabeam, ein einwandfrei funktionierendes Gerät vorausgesetzt, nun die Kanten links und rechts an oder nicht?


----------



## Thomas1976 (20. November 2009)

*AW: Lowrance X... oder Humminbird 7..*

Und genau weil ich diese Fragen eben vor dem Kauf gerne geklärt hätte, wenn möglich, frage ich halt so viel nach hier.

Einige Zustimmungen zu den Gerätevergleichen von Rip und eine Aufklärung zu Eismanns letzten Fragen und auch meine Fragen wären alle beantwortet.

Und nur nochmal kurz an Rip. Ich muss, oder als Käufer werde ich automatisch eben das 718 mit dem X135 vergleichen da die nunmal in etwa identisch kosten.


----------



## kochtopfangler66 (20. November 2009)

*AW: Lowrance X... oder Humminbird 7..*

Hallo Thomas1976
Warte vieleicht die Diskusion mit dem Quadra ab.Sollte dabei nichts raus kommen,
 würde ich jetzt im nachhinein das X135
nehmen.Schon wegen der höheren Auflösung.


----------



## Thomas1976 (23. November 2009)

*AW: Lowrance X... oder Humminbird 7..*

Keiner mehr neuere Informationen oder Eigentestergebnisse beizutragen?


----------



## börnie (25. November 2009)

*AW: Lowrance X... oder Humminbird 7..*



McRip schrieb:


> Hallo,
> das 718 und das X-135 kann man nicht wirklich miteinander vergleichen, dass sind 2-3 unterschiedliche Level. Das 718 müsste man mit dem X-96 vergleichen. Das X-125 hat (in der 7er Reihe) keinen direkten Gegenspieler bei Humminbird. Das X-135 so gesehen auch nicht, weil es gegen das 728 wegen dem Display und wo sogar QB möglich ist nicht ran kommt.
> 
> 718 + DB = Niveau unter X-125/135 auf X-96 Niveau (aber Switchfire)
> ...




Hallo !

Trage mich auch mit der Anschaffung meines ersten (!) Echol. und mit solchen Postings kann man wirklich etwas anfangen !#6

Vielen Dank !


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (25. November 2009)

*AW: Lowrance X... oder Humminbird 7..*



McRip schrieb:


> Hallo,
> das 718 und das X-135 kann man nicht wirklich miteinander vergleichen, dass sind 2-3 unterschiedliche Level. Das 718 müsste man mit dem X-96 vergleichen. Das X-125 hat (in der 7er Reihe) keinen direkten Gegenspieler bei Humminbird. Das X-135 so gesehen auch nicht, weil es gegen das 728 wegen dem Display und wo sogar QB möglich ist nicht ran kommt.
> 
> 718 + DB = Niveau unter X-125/135 auf X-96 Niveau (aber Switchfire)
> ...




Kann meinem Vorschreiber nur Recht geben, klasse Post. Habe mir darauf hin das 728er mit AS GR50 gegönnt. Bin mal gespannt ob ich damit zurecht komme, ist auch mein erstes Echo. Eine Frage wäre da noch meines wurde gleich auf Switchfire geupdatet, was für einen Unterschied macht das den noch^^.


----------



## Dirk_001 (26. November 2009)

*AW: Lowrance X... oder Humminbird 7..*

Hallo an alle,
na der Diskussion möchte ich mich gerne anschliessen....
Ich kann zwar keine Kaufempfehlungen geben, aber mir wurde auch vom Forumspaten ein 718 mit QB empfohlen, wobei ich hier auf Rügen nur in flachen Gewässern angel und nix mit Norwegen am Hut hab.
Da ich mir definitiv Anfang nächsten Jahres ein Echolot zulegen werde bin ich echt am überlegen....
Ich hab gute Beziehungen in die USA und ein Lowrance ist dort ein Schnäppchen verglichen zu den Preisen hier. Die amerikanicschen Humminbirds haben da ja ein Problem besonders im GPS Bereich wenn man es in Europa nutzen möchte, mal abgesehen von den Maßen und der Display Sprache.
Ist halt die Frage ob sich Humminbird damit einen Gefallen getan hat #c
Wenn das QB nicht wirklich der Renner ist dann spar ich lieber 200€ und hab meine Kanten lieber gestochen scharf auf dem Display, denn das ist was zählt!
Ob sich da jetzt ein Fisch verirrt hat den ich meiner Meinung nach grade auf dem Display erkannt habe (oder nur denke das ich das hab) und dem ich meinem GuFi oder Blinker hinterher schmeiss oder ich in aller Seelenruhe die markanten Spots beangel....
Die Frage sollte man für sich selbst entscheiden.

Ich würde aber gerne noch ein paar Meinungen von denjenigen hören die diese diskutierten Geräte halt auch verwenden... also los ! :q

Grüsse
Dirk


----------



## drehteufel (26. November 2009)

*AW: Lowrance X... oder Humminbird 7..*



Dirk_001 schrieb:


> Ob sich da jetzt ein Fisch verirrt hat den ich meiner Meinung nach grade auf dem Display erkannt habe (oder nur denke das ich das hab) und dem ich meinem GuFi oder Blinker hinterher schmeiss oder ich in aller Seelenruhe die markanten Spots beangel....
> Die Frage sollte man für sich selbst entscheiden.
> 
> Ich würde aber gerne noch ein paar Meinungen von denjenigen hören die diese diskutierten Geräte halt auch verwenden... also los ! :q
> ...



Ich nutze zwar ein Humminbird 797, aber beim 2D-Sonar (Dual Beam) sollte das keinen großen Unterschied machen. Meine Erfahrung zum Beangeln von auf dem Lot erkannten oder als erkannt geglaubten Fischen: In Norwegen konnte man die Köhler an den Kanten auf Ansage fangen, sehr deutliche Fischsicheln in entsprechender Dichte. Nach Ablassen von Pilker und Beifängern in exakt diese Tiefe ging es Schlag auf Schlag. Das klappte also sehr gut. Ebenso bei den wolkenartig aussehenden Heringsschwärmen...Anbisse und Fische auf Ansage.
Im Süßwasser hingegen hatte ich bei meinem Gewässer noch keinen Erfolg beim Beangeln von erkannten Sicheln. Hängt vielleicht auch mit der geringen Tiefe (bis max. 8m) und eventueller Scheuchwirkung des Bootes zusammen, keine Ahnung. Hier kommt es meiner Meinung nach eher auf großflächiges Absuchen des Gewässers nach interessanten Strukturen an, um diese gezielt zu beangeln. Das wird der Vorteil des QB sein, großflächigeres Absuchen in kürzerer Zeit.
Für das "normale" Erkennen von Kanten usw. reicht der Dual Beam-Geber aus, wenn auch die abgesuchte Fläche kleiner als mit QB ist, was zumindest bei flachen Gewässern nicht ganz unerheblich sein dürfte.


----------



## Seemännchen (26. November 2009)

*AW: Lowrance X... oder Humminbird 7..*

Hallo !
Sehr interessante Diskusion. Ich habe mir auch das Himminbird 718 QB angeschafft und bin damit, bis jetzt, sehr zufrieden. Das Switchfire-Update habe ich nun auch vom Forumpaten bekommen. Leider konnte ich es noch nicht und werde es auch in nächster Zeit nich testen können. Mich würde es brennend interessieren, ob dieses Switchfire-Dingenskirchen wirklich so eine bahnbrechende Erfindung ist. Bislang ist (ausser Werbung) darüber im Netz nichts besonderes beschrieben. Wäre klasse, wenn mal jemand seine Erfahrung mit Switchfire dokumentieren könnte.

Schöne Grüße
vom Seemännchen


----------



## Ossipeter (26. November 2009)

*AW: Lowrance X... oder Humminbird 7..*



drehteufel schrieb:


> Ich nutze zwar ein Humminbird 797, aber beim 2D-Sonar (Dual Beam) sollte das keinen großen Unterschied machen. Meine Erfahrung zum Beangeln von auf dem Lot erkannten oder als erkannt geglaubten Fischen: In Norwegen konnte man die Köhler an den Kanten auf Ansage fangen, sehr deutliche Fischsicheln in entsprechender Dichte. Nach Ablassen von Pilker und Beifängern in exakt diese Tiefe ging es Schlag auf Schlag. Das klappte also sehr gut. Ebenso bei den wolkenartig aussehenden Heringsschwärmen...Anbisse und Fische auf Ansage.
> Im Süßwasser hingegen hatte ich bei meinem Gewässer noch keinen Erfolg beim Beangeln von erkannten Sicheln. Hängt vielleicht auch mit der geringen Tiefe (bis max. 8m) und eventueller Scheuchwirkung des Bootes zusammen, keine Ahnung. Hier kommt es meiner Meinung nach eher auf großflächiges Absuchen des Gewässers nach interessanten Strukturen an, um diese gezielt zu beangeln. Das wird der Vorteil des QB sein, großflächigeres Absuchen in kürzerer Zeit.
> Für das "normale" Erkennen von Kanten usw. reicht der Dual Beam-Geber aus, wenn auch die abgesuchte Fläche kleiner als mit QB ist, was zumindest bei flachen Gewässern nicht ganz unerheblich sein dürfte.


Dem Posting kann ich von der Süsswasserfahrung her 100%zustimmen. Salzwasser wird erst noch getestet!


----------

